# Dog Days of Daycare



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I'm going to start a new thread with pictures from the dog daycare I work at. So for anyone who loves looking at a variety of dogs big and small having a blast with each other, Enjoy! 

Bill the black lab/shepherd mix and Otis the black Labradoodle.


Ajax the Rhodesian Ridgeback and Bill at full speed!


Owen the shepherd/pit mix? Ajax, Bill, and Willow the Weimaraner. 






Panzer the Shiloh Shepherd and Bill




Panzer LOVES the Jolly ball. I told his owner about it and he bought one for him, went up to me and told me how much he goes nuts over it at home too, haha.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Cute pics!!! I'M in love with the shiloh shep!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Bella and Bill were best friends immediately. Bella the yellow lab was being rehomed, her new owner picked her up at the clinic and they met for the first time, I nearly cried at her reaction. 








A Clumberdoodle.... I didn't even know that was a thing. Very sweet dog though!


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

love the pics! Our daycare posts photos on their fb page and I literally stalk their albums for the days alannah and murph are there. It's so fun to see them!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Kayla_Nicole said:


> love the pics! Our daycare posts photos on their fb page and I literally stalk their albums for the days alannah and murph are there. It's so fun to see them!


Yep, same here. I'm actually in charge of the Facebook page and I'll post pictures daily of the group that day. The clients love it!


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> Yep, same here. I'm actually in charge of the Facebook page and I'll post pictures daily of the group that day. The clients love it!


It's such a good idea! The last daycare we went to didn't offer it, but it's such a nice thing


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

Such a cool idea  lots of beautiful dogs! I'd love to have your job!!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

It's been almost a year since I updated this thread. Here's some pictures from this month!

Doodle Day, I'll call it. We had 6 doodles that day!














































Ditto (the gray one), I dog sit for him and his brother twice a week, and see them at daycare the other 3 days of the week. They're very cute little guys.


----------



## jade5280 (Feb 20, 2013)

Great pictures! How do you clean that grass if a dog goes to the bathroom on it?


----------



## d_ray (Nov 5, 2013)

Love the pics and love doodle day. You must love your job!


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

jade5280 said:


> Great pictures! How do you clean that grass if a dog goes to the bathroom on it?


If they poop, we just use a poop scoop and spray any remaining loose or diarrhea with the hose. It's called K-9 Grass, urine filters right through it into the ground. We don't do much to deeply clean it, it doesn't smell. Weekly though, we do disinfect the whole yard and let it sit over night. I'd imagine eventually we'd replace it, but right now it holds up and stays pretty clean with a little upkeep. 



d_ray said:


> Love the pics and love doodle day. You must love your job!


I love my job most days... but I've been working in this field for quite awhile now and have honestly felt burned out when it comes to daycare. I manage the daycare and kennel now, but my main focus is on veterinary technology. The job is stressful, you really need to be a complete dog person to do it. All types of dogs, breeds, and energy levels. I love that I get to meet all types of breeds that I normally wouldn't get to meet in person - it really helps me narrow down potential breeds for a future dog though! I had hardly heard of Rhodesian Ridgeback, let alone actually meet one until I worked in this field!


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

This is awesome -thanks for sharing! I love seeing happy dogs romping around with each other. 

The daycare Bella goes to posts tons of pics on their FB page as well. I've been trying to talk them into doing a live webcam that can be accessed by doggy owners online, but they haven't done it yet


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

BellaPup said:


> This is awesome -thanks for sharing! I love seeing happy dogs romping around with each other.
> 
> The daycare Bella goes to posts tons of pics on their FB page as well. I've been trying to talk them into doing a live webcam that can be accessed by doggy owners online, but they haven't done it yet


Yeah, the clients really love seeing pictures, and I also have been trying to take more videos of the groups. Something about seeing your dog in action - as photos can be deceiving at times.

Here's a video that got -a lot- of attention. Everyone loved it and I was happy to have shared it.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xojsBe3ygSY&list=UU_V9FIv_7QDW1muVa5INh3A


----------



## kcomstoc (Mar 9, 2013)

Just gonna say I LOVE THIS THREAD!!!! I wish I could work at a doggy daycare...would enjoy it more than DD that's for sure  anyway please keep updating


----------

